# I got My Pygos! check um out



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

I just got my 3 baby red bellies today, I posted last week for some advice and I finally went and did it... the bad news is i have several silver tipped tetras and 2 red eye tetras that are still there. Well, bad news for them anyways

I appologise for the poor pics, im not a photographer, and these guys are always swimmin around


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice little reds, how big of a tank?


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

congrats man enjoy them :nod:


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

Nice reds, should belong in photos and videos though.


----------



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> nice little reds, how big of a tank?
> [snapback]1072289[/snapback]​


50 gallon, with some drifwood and plants


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

niceeee, do you have a full tank shot?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Glad you got them!! Have fun with them, I know that you will. Take good care of the little guys now, so I can see pictures of them next year being 10"+








~Taylor~

EDIT: BTW, now when I looked at them a second time, I can see that you are feeding them good, because they have nice bulging stomachs. Keep them full like that all of the time, because at that age they sure can be cannibals.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

nic elooking babies i remember when mine where that size they'll grow up soon


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

cute little killarz


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

moved to pix section


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

cuet little guys cant wait to they get bigger


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

nice babies


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

i like the color


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Nice piranhas man


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Are the plants in their tank silk plants that were made for crafts? They certainly don't look like any kind of water plant to me.
~Taylor~


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

nice reds dude! they look very well fed, nice big bellies









ian


----------



## Killa RedZ (Apr 10, 2005)

lutikriss said:


> nice reds dude! they look very well fed, nice big bellies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice little red bellied piranhas.


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

Nice. That brings back memories. I love the P's when they are that small. I had little 1 inchers to start with.

Its awesome to see how the tiny little fishes will grab at bigger fishes for sport. But mostly they are just cute.

When I first got into the hobby I bought larger 5-6" fishes and they were always skittish. Then I sold those and bought babies and they were always used to me from the start. When they grew older they would come out of hiding when I walked in the room as opposed to going into hiding. Babies are prefetc to start with.

Nice fishes.


----------



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Are the plants in their tank silk plants that were made for crafts? They certainly don't look like any kind of water plant to me.
> ~Taylor~
> [snapback]1073841[/snapback]​


I think they are silk. I forget what they are called but they look way better then the crappy plastic glow in the dark ones that you can buy. Next time im at the pet store i'll check the packaging and get back to ya


----------



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

Noble said:


> Nice. That brings back memories. I love the P's when they are that small. I had little 1 inchers to start with.
> 
> Its awesome to see how the tiny little fishes will grab at bigger fishes for sport. But mostly they are just cute.
> 
> When I first got into the hobby I bought larger 5-6" fishes and they were always skittish. Then I sold those and bought babies and they were always used to me from the start.


Lol, i hear ya! I bought a single 5 inch pygo back when i was 14 and he was in a 5 gallon tank lol, i eventually got him into a bigger 20 gallon and got rid of him because he was too skittish and i worried he would jump out of the tank and bite me. I went with the 3 babies this time after doing some homework and I figure they will grow up getting used to me. They are also in a 50 gallon tank (not 5, lol) , I have more then 1, ive given them plenty of plants and driftwood, and ive taken one of my tube lights out and wrapped it like a candycane in electrical tape. Im hoping all this will reduce there skittishness.

Full tank photo (someone above posted asking for one)


----------

